# New CZ 75 D PCR



## Photobill

I just ordered and will have by this Sat. 2/3/17 my first CZ. Bought sight unseen like many others have. 

Currently own a Bersa Thunder 380 with wood grips, which I really like. But also and laser grips for it too. 

Question, What is decent ammo for it for the range, not SD. 380 is getting expensive hoping 9 is cheaper. 

Second question, what is a GOOD, not cheap IWB holster for it? 

Looking forward to trying it out. Paid to have it shipped over night to TX.


----------



## CW

I've been shooting Fiocchi with no problems in my PCR.

I found an El Paso Saddlrey IWB leather/metal clip sized for an XDS that fits very well.

I also added CZ Custom aluminum grips, a fiber optic front sight and have rubber bases on my mags.

Seems many on the CZ forum like to "Cajonize" their CZs for better trigger performance.

I love mine the way it is for now. I'm sure you will love yours.


----------



## Budd

I hate shopping for holsters. No one around here has a good selection to look at so I always buy online sight unseen. I have several Alien gear, and find them to be very functional. I have ordered a Milt Sparks VMII which is always spoken well of. I have not handled one yet, but have high hopes. Alien gear will run you about $60. all told, and the Milt Sparks $140. Good luck


----------



## FLHG

Congrats on a acquiring an outstanding gun.
I also shoot Fiocchi, MagTech, and Federal 115gr FMJ for range work and Federal 147gr HST hollow points for SD. 
I carry my PCR in these holsters:


----------



## Photobill

I got the new PCR in with wood grips. Boy it sure does shoot sweet.


----------



## pblanc

I have had my eye on that pistol as well. Only via the internet, unfortunately, since no one seems to have it in stock right now.

What do you think of the sights? I read one complaint that the stock sights were too small.

For what it is worth, I like the 124 grain NATO 9mm load sold by Winchester. It is a little hotter than standard pressure 124 grain 9mm, and so tends to replicate the recoil characteristics of premium self-defense JHP ammo a bit better.


----------



## CW

Very nice grips.

For those looking for CZ compacts, according to the CZ forum, 
there are compact variants out there like the PCR and P01 with other sights, steel frames, alloy or steel rail frames and other mixes as the pistol is sold world wide.
Someone even hinted at stainless becoming an option.

Good luck hunting them down.


----------



## paddlingcamper

Mine will shoot anything but Fiocchi is cheap and hot. I also use Freedom Munitions new stuff. For SD I carry Federal 147 HST. I like Gearcraft IWB Holsters with the Claw and Soft Loops so the holster stays put when drawing. I have one for the P10 and an FNS 9c and want to get one for the P07. I love all things CZ. Used to be a Glock guy and carried Glocks as a cop but I now think CZ to be the best value out there. I had CGW soften my DA trigger and add Mepro night sights but that is all. I must confess though I love my P07 as good as any CZ that I have owned. That gun is a bargain buy.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Sold mine last month.


----------



## R.A.N.G.E.R

SouthernBoy said:


> Sold mine last month.


What, why? Time for a change?


----------



## Zebra

I have a new PCR that I purchased about 10 months or so ago. I added the CZ aluminum grips and really like the pistol, but my biggest complaint is the lack of holsters that I prefer! I prefer a horizontal shoulder holster and it's been a challenge finding someone that makes what I want. Yes, I know High Noon make a shoulder holster, but I don't care for their products. Yes, some people love their products, but not me......I know there are some small custom holster makers, and I may reach out to them, but in the mean time, I have other handguns that I like, and I can buy off the shelf holsters that meet my requirements. I find the PCR not a good pistol, but a great pistol, I just wish there were more options for shoulder holsters!
Going forward, I do not have any plans on selling my PCR unless, I get offered a boat load of cash since I have the grips and several extra magazines for it.


----------



## flphotog

CW said:


> I've been shooting Fiocchi with no problems in my PCR.
> 
> I found an El Paso Saddlrey IWB leather/metal clip sized for an XDS that fits very well.
> 
> I also added CZ Custom aluminum grips, a fiber optic front sight and have rubber bases on my mags.
> 
> Seems many on the CZ forum like to "Cajonize" their CZs for better trigger performance.
> 
> I love mine the way it is for now. I'm sure you will love yours.


For a holster, check out Panther Concealment Custom Kydex Holsters and Knife Sheaths. Jim does excellent work. He doesn't have the PCR listed on his website as yet but he does now have the mold.


----------



## Zebra

*Should Holster for PCR*

If anyone need/wants a brand new in the package should holster for the CZ 75 PCR/Compact I have an extra one that I will sell.
Please contact me direct with any questions or additional info. These are like hens teeth to find, but I found them!
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Slugo

My full-time CCW. The CZ 75 PCR...


----------

